# advice please can i use a ride on mower for paddock



## meesha (23 June 2011)

Hi - I now have 4 acres of land and rather than get someone in to top the field when needed I am thinking of getting an old ride-on mower so that I can cut as and when necessary.  I dont always have the time to be waiting for farmer to tun up to top and feel if i could do it myself paddocks would def. benefit.

Does anyone else use a ride-on mower ?

thanks in advance


----------



## connieconvert (23 June 2011)

Yes, use mine almost daily as have 10 acres and there is always some part needs topping.
Also fitted with a tow ball so I can attach a roller or trailer.
I love the independence it allows me.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (23 June 2011)

Wouldn't you have to make sure what you cut off wasn't left on the field for the horses to eat ? Not sure what topping entails or if they just leave the cut grass


----------



## meesha (23 June 2011)

Thanks guys - I keep the horses on one half at a time resting the other bit so any cut stuff would be long gone by the time they go on that bit ! just trying to encourage the gras to thicken up (and get rid of the numerous weeds !!)


----------



## bumblelion (23 June 2011)

Yeah so long as it picks up the cuttings!


----------



## L&M (23 June 2011)

When i just had a couple of acres I used to top mine with the garden lawn mower!!! It was hard work but got rid of all the weeds and kept the sward nice and dense. Again as each paddock was rested after mowing, I found the cuttings rotted away before the horses went back on.

I looked at getting an old sit on but having borrowed my neighbours, found these only work well on flat paddocks as the cutting height and shield tends to be quite low so can get easily damaged if you hit a hillock or mole hill.

I now have 22 acres to look after but fortunately my friendly farmer puts sheep on it so no topping needed......thank god!!!


----------



## woodlandswow (24 June 2011)

i use ours on the highest setting to top but make sure its a good 14 days + with rain before they go back on! our paddock is quite level so its fine


----------



## luckilotti (24 June 2011)

Some of our fields are quite hilly and we use our, we have to be very careful though as on some parts, i fear i may topple over... and with the blades still going....

IMO they are fab things to have on a yard, great for topping grass/weeds, towing a trailer with haylage/water in, and also we use ours for levelling our indoor school. 

We are a livery yard and as such it gets quite a bit of use - we bought one used when we 1st opened (over 10 years ago) then did a part ex for another used one and thats still (touch wood) working fine.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 June 2011)

we bought   westwood tractor  went through 2 in a short time   then we bought a kubota  2nd hand old  and its been amazing goes on
 if its kept reg cut you wont need to pick up grass  as you only be cutting about 2 inches   grass left is worse when it is left in piles as it ferments    i have left some  grass down and it dried  so was ok for the horses if its long then dont leave it as it will ferment thats when it is dangerous


----------



## meesha (24 June 2011)

thanks guys - looking on ebay for a cheapish one as it will be left down yard and a bit vulnerable !


----------



## Headpiece (25 June 2011)

I had a laugh at picking up grass cuttings. Of course, when a field is topped, the grass stays on the field, and rots in. Using a mower should be fine


----------



## Jericho (25 June 2011)

I use our west wood on our 4 acre paddock just to cut the nettles and weeds down. It hasn't done the lawnmower much good to be honest ( OH goes mental if he finds out as I did finally broke the last one). But its definitely doable and improved my grazing


----------

